# First screenshots of Windows 7 build 7600 leak



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2009/07/first-screenshots-of-windows-7-build-7600-leak.ars



> Reports across the Web are pointing to a build 7600 for both Windows 7 and Windows Server 2008 R2. This is significant because the bump in the build number would suggest that Microsoft has christened this build as the Release to Manufacturing (RTM) build. The RTM is expected to be given out to Microsoft partners sometime later this month and launched on October 22, 2009, the day General Availability (GA).


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I guess I'll be rebuilding my system soon.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

JohnWill said:


> I guess I'll be rebuilding my system soon.


Ditto. Again.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

dunno about you, JW, but I've been pretty satisfied with RC7. Took me about a week to find the show desktop icon, and I am still having a hard time missing my 'up' button, but I've been very satisfied with the stability and ease of use with it.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I'm getting tied of installing the new versions ... I hope this is the last.

What do you mean .. "show desktop icon" ???


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

I use that button frequently in XP, and it just took me a while to find it in 7.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Yea .. I've spent a lot of time looking for buttons I like to push on.
I'm still looking for a way to Show Icons on the desktop with out disabling all Thumbnail viewing.
I can't see what Image files types I have.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

lost me there.....not too sure why you would have to disable the thumbnails....is this is on your xp or your vista rig?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

valis said:


> dunno about you, JW, but I've been pretty satisfied with RC7. Took me about a week to find the show desktop icon, and I am still having a hard time missing my 'up' button, but I've been very satisfied with the stability and ease of use with it.


I'm reasonably happy with it too, but I'll have to make the jump sooner or later.

I have two systems with Win7 on them here, one running 32 bit and one running 64 bit. I'll probably get the release version on the one running 32 bit, since that's not my primary system. I'll bring it up to the configuration I use everyday, then use it until I get my main system running with my full configuration.

I'll have to live with a dual-core machine instead of a quad-core for a week or so.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

valis said:


> not too sure why you would have to disable the thumbnails....


Vista or W7 has forgot there's a difference in the display of (or the purpose for) Icons and Thumbnails.
You can only choose the size of Icons .. And you will get Thumbnails for some (but not all) image files.

One example ... Since when, is a Thumbnail of the contents of a pdf file an Icon ???
This might be OK in a folder view .. But not on the desktop ... IMHO

There are times when I might be working with several Image files on my desktop ..
Different file types (extensions) .. But the same file name.

I can't use my customized Irfanview Icons so I can easily see what file types I have on the desktop ...
unless I disable All thumbnail viewing .. Then that causes other operational handicaps.
This can be irritating and makes absolutely no sense to me.

The other day, I was playing around a took some screen shots of my desktop.
I like a black background .. 
Now, try to find a Thumbnail (Icon in Vista or W7 terms) of a black picture on a black background


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

JohnWill said:


> I'll have to live with a dual-core machine instead of a quad-core for a week or so.


oh you poor baby. 

what EVER will you do?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Noyb said:


> Vista or W7 has forgot there's a difference in the display of (or the purpose for) Icons and Thumbnails.
> You can only choose the size of Icons .. And you will get Thumbnails for some (but not all) image files.
> 
> One example ... Since when, is a Thumbnail of the contents of a pdf file an Icon ???
> ...


I begin to see what I didn't understand, and it's totally on my end. I've not used icons on the desktop for about 9 years now, preferring the quick launch bar and using my desktop to show cool pics. But I DO know what you are talking about, as when I was testing the homegroup function I just dumped a few movies from one pc to the other, and I was a bit surprised that they came out as picture icons on the desktop.

But there's gotta be a way around that. I'd lay pretty good odds that there's a reg fix for that somewhere.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

valis said:


> I'd lay pretty good odds that there's a reg fix for that somewhere.


Not that I can find .. I've read some chatter about a desktop manager ... Maybe it needs cracked.
What didn't M$ allow the Thumbnails *On the desktop* only to be disabled ??

My biggest compliant about Vista or W7 .. 
Is the inability to customize the R Click context menus for Image file types .. To make my life a lot easier.
I quit taking multiple choice tests a long time ago ... ("Open With" in Vista or W7 terms)
I have found a registry hack for that.
Even better .. There is also an Irfanview registry hack that can customize specific Image file types.

Maybe one of these days, when I'm forced to leave XP behind .. I'll be able to work with W7.
My other computer is just about done installing W7-7600 (x64) ... I wonder what I got this time


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

valis said:


> I've not used icons on the desktop for about 9 years now, preferring the quick launch bar and using my desktop to show cool pics..


I also prefer the quick launch bar Tim so I used this method to enable it.

LINK

Good Luck


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

sc......

how you holdin' up, m'man? Gotta stop these rather EXTREMELY INFREQUENT visits; need you back here regularly.

Yeah, already new that one......haven't used it yet, but that's primarily because I really dig being able to hover over the open icons and check the status. VERY handy tool, that.

v


----------

